# 1DX III



## TonyUSA (Jan 6, 2020)

What do you guys think about this camera?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 7, 2020)

I think that 10 years from now I will buy one for $500 used...


----------



## weepete (Jan 7, 2020)

It's a great camera, Canon's top of the line pro body for sports and wildlife. I've shot with a 1DX and it's still a fantastic camera. There'll be a lot of learning with it, the menus will be complicated and it will take time to get it set up and tweeked but customisation should be excellent. Weight is a disadvantage, and these are really big with the built in grips. Blisteringly fast AF, superb tracking, great low light performance. At 20Mpix is not got the high resolution we are used to seeing in top end cameras, but for what it's designed for it looks pretty good. 

If you are not shooting pro sports or wildlife then there's probably other cameras you should be looking at that'll provide greater versitility, but in it's niche it's one of the best out there. 

I'm happy with my 5DmkIV for what I shoot as it's a bit more of an all rounder. If I only shot landscapes I'd be looking at the 5DSR.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Jan 7, 2020)

TonyUSA said:


> What do you guys think about this camera?


Tony, what do you wanna know? If you’re a pro action shooter and you shoot Canon, you need one, or one like it! Of course no one has one in their hands yet so it’s still only the Canon White papers but they’re pretty complete. mom on a mkl right know and am gonna move up to the mkll when I find a decent one for a decent price. 
I’m after the 4K video for some projects coming up. Then my old 1Dx baby will go up for sale!!
Or wait the 6 months to a year for the refurbs to come out! I’d love to have a Mklll, it’s an amazing  camera. I’d like to have seen a bit more than 20mp but for the sports I shoot i don’t really need more. What I need is more focus power. When I need more mp I simply use my 5Ds. They make a formidable duo!!!
SS


----------



## TonyUSA (Jan 7, 2020)

Just got an email today from the store that I normally buy camera stuffs from. 

I can pre order now for $6,390 and will include 1 extra LPE19 battery, SanDisk 512GB CF Express Card and reader + 3 year all peril Mack warranty.

The price of SanDisk 512 CF express card is unbelievable, it is $600 for the card.


----------



## TonyUSA (Jan 7, 2020)

Sharpshooterr said:


> TonyUSA said:
> 
> 
> > What do you guys think about this camera?
> ...


I want to know anything about this camera and what you guys think about it.  That what I was thinking before to get 1Dx II because the price might go down to $4,000.  But extra $2,000 might be worth it to get the III.  Seen many reviewed on youtube yesterday and many of them already have it and it is very nice.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Jan 7, 2020)

TonyUSA said:


> Just got an email today from the store that I normally buy camera stuffs from.
> 
> I can pre order now for $6,390 and will include 1 extra LPE19 battery, SanDisk 512GB CF Express Card and reader + 3 year all peril Mack warranty.
> 
> The price of SanDisk 512 CF express card is unbelievable, it is $600 for the card.



Yes that card could back up an entire vacation or a complete job, like a full 3 weeks at the Olympics!!
I have never bought the latest and greatest when it first comes out with the exception of the 7Dll. 
Here’s a discussion at Fred Miranda I’ve been following for about 3 months! LoL 
Of course with the real specs released the discussion has zoomed in on it’s real capabilities. There are a lot of geeks over there but that’s good to analyze the differences between dual pixel live view vs regular 4K 60 fps video! 
Professionally I shoot mostly bicycle racing with an emphasis on cyclocross and private sessions for mountain bikers and some bike companies. My main issues are more focus power way more than speed. 
I’ll check out some YouTube’s tonight. Here the link to the discussion at FM. Mostly 1Dxlll vs ML! Only the last couple pages are AFTER it was announced. If you preorder you’ll have it next month! That price ain’t so bad if you add up the costs of those extras. Is the extended warranty through the store? Hope you get it!!!
SS
1Dx Mark III full spec.


----------



## TonyUSA (Jan 9, 2020)

I am still back and forth on the body after found out that Canon will not offer any new EF mount anymore.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 9, 2020)

I have not heard about Canon discontinuing new ef-mount bodies .where did you hear that?


----------



## TonyUSA (Jan 9, 2020)

Derrel said:


> I have not heard about Canon discontinuing new ef-mount bodies .where did you hear that?


Not bodies but lenses.  Someone posted on the facebook.  Let me check it and will post the link here.


----------



## photoflyer (Jan 9, 2020)

I only know what we all know from the early reviews but with any new equipment of any kind I ask myself "What will it enable me to do that I cannot achieve with my current gear and is the marginal increase in cost worth the investment?"  I am sure there are pros out there that are ready to replace their current 1DX Mark II and won't even think about this purchase.   That said, what a beast!


----------



## TonyUSA (Jan 9, 2020)

Canon Done Making EF Lenses Unless Photographers Demand More


----------



## photoflyer (Jan 9, 2020)

TonyUSA said:


> Canon Done Making EF Lenses Unless Photographers Demand More



Is this surprising given how robust the lineup is anyway?  However, while one can go from EF to RF(?) with an adapter, will be possible to go the other way....ever.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 9, 2020)

Worst case scenario , it sounds like it might be 1987 all over. That was the year Canon pulled the rug out from under its loyal users and without notice discontinued the FD mount, both in cameras ending lenses and left users of their cameras high and dry. Of course they have made over 1 million EF lenses and now they have a new mount and they want to force migrate their user base to it, like they did back in 1987. After a few years people will be forced to adapt the new Mount and lenses or go to another system.

Best case scenario : As you probably know, Canon developed no new lens EF lens designs in 2019, and instead focused their efforts on making 10 RF mount lenses.... I would take with a grain of salt the Petapixel article, and would look at other news sources. There could well be a problem with translation from Japanese to English. it does not say they are stopping production. I have the feeling that the actual announcement indicated that Canon would stop _designing_ new lenses. At the current time I think the Canon EF lens line is fully complete. I do not think there is a need for additional lens designs. It's interesting that on the same day Nikon announced the 120 to 300 mm f/2.8 for their f-mount cameras.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 9, 2020)

TonyUSA said:


> The price of SanDisk 512 CF express card is unbelievable, it is $600 for the card.



1400 mb/s is pretty insane -- that's what youre paying for.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 9, 2020)

From my understanding that article about lenses says that the will still support the EF Mount but there will be no new lenses. By new lenses I would take that meaning they would continue to produce what they currently make but not put R&D into new ones. (But really what new lens options could there be, I mean there are like 1,000 EF mount lenses, right??)

That being said, I think it is smart to put money into the mirrorless bodies and lenses. From everything that I am seeing about the new R mount lenses, they are even more amazing than the highend EF glass. Look at some of the images being shot with the EOS R and the R mount 24-105mm f/4. They are as good as shooting with a 5D mk IV and a 24-70mm f/2.8 EF glass.

I think that wider mount will help get more light into the sensor and improve the quality of the images. (That is my opinion.)

And if I am right and when they get a 1dx Mirrorless body built like a tank and an R mount 300 or 400mm f/2.8 lens on it. That is lighter than current versions. Look out, that will be it.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 9, 2020)

Petapixel specializes in click-bait headlines.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Jan 9, 2020)

ronlane said:


> From my understanding that article about lenses says that the will still support the EF Mount but there will be no new lenses. By new lenses I would take that meaning they would continue to produce what they currently make but not put R&D into new ones. (But really what new lens options could there be, I mean there are like 1,000 EF mount lenses, right??)
> 
> That being said, I think it is smart to put money into the mirrorless bodies and lenses. From everything that I am seeing about the new R mount lenses, they are even more amazing than the highend EF glass. Look at some of the images being shot with the EOS R and the R mount 24-105mm f/4. They are as good as shooting with a 5D mk IV and a 24-70mm f/2.8 EF glass.
> 
> ...


There is actually one lens left to make that would be insanely popular!
The EF 500 f4 mklll, with the improvements and weight reductions of the new 400 and 600!!!
Every nature photographer would buy it!!!
Maybe a 3 or 4 pound 500!
SS


----------



## Derrel (Jan 9, 2020)

Agreed. A Diffractive Optics (DO) 500mm would likely be a welcome addition. A 300mm f/4 DO, to match the Nikon offering, would be most welcome. Just yesterday Nikon announced a 120-300 mm f/2.8.... I think such a lens would be a big hit with high-end Sports and high-end portrait and wedding shooters. For well over 15 years Sigma has offered a 120 to 300 F / 2.8 and I think Cannon could ask $9,500, like Nikon is, for such a lens.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 9, 2020)

I think Canon could also make a 500 mm f / 5.6, which would not need to weigh that much. I think they would have a good seller with a 100-600 mm f/5.6 high end consumer zoom, or possibly could make a 200 to 500 F / 5.6 to compete head-to-head with the Nikon Model of the same specifications.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 10, 2020)

@Sharpshooterr, I understand what you are saying and yes a mark III would be nice. But what we don't know yet is what they mean by no new EF lenses. To me that would be a continued servicing of the EF Line, since it would be a Mark III.

In an interview like that, we don't know the context of what was meant and Canon isn't going to tell us that anytime soon.

Also, I believe they said that if the customers demanded it, they would produce more. So all those wanting a 500mm f/4 mk III need to demand it in mass.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Jan 10, 2020)

ronlane said:


> I think that wider mount will help get more light into the sensor and improve the quality of the images. (That is my opinion.)



You could be right but I doubt that’s the case. I did read it was simply bigger to allow for more electrical contacts to move more information between camera and lens. 
The OLD mount diameter was already big enough to build f1.0 lenses and faster, which Nikon for example, was never able to do. 
But a bigger mount could allow a slightly bigger sensor. Even just 10-25% bigger could allow for either a lot more more mp, in the mp race and for a lot less noise with bigger sensor cells. 
Whatever they do with it, there could be some advantages. 
One of the other companies(can’t remember which), currently has a mount larger than Canon and nobody has lenses faster than Canon!
SS


----------



## TonyUSA (Jan 10, 2020)

Sharpshooterr said:


> nobody has lenses faster than Canon!
> SS


I like that.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 10, 2020)

Ummmm.... lenses faster than Canon? What about Nikon and Leica?? And  Voigtlander ( which is assembled in Japan by Cosina).

Yes Canon has some really fast lenses, but so do other manufacturers, and I think that  other manufacturers make more Super Speed lenses than do Canon. And by other manufacturers I am specifically referring to Cosina.

Check out cameraquest.com

Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 10, 2020)

The mount diameter the Nikon has is not an impediment to making super speed lenses, although that is an often-repeated myth. The Leica M mount has been the target of many superspeed wide-angle and normal lenses within the past decade. The new Nikon Z mount is quite a bit larger than the new Canon RF mount and Nikon has released some patent designs for super speed lenses. The problem comes with actually getting decent pictures from such lenses. And with increasing sensor quality and better and better High ISO performance, there is very little needed these days wider than F / 1.4..


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Jan 11, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Ummmm.... lenses faster than Canon? What about Nikon and Leica?? And  Voigtlander ( which is assembled in Japan by Cosina).
> 
> Yes Canon has some really fast lenses, but so do other manufacturers, and I think that  other manufacturers make more Super Speed lenses than do Canon. And by other manufacturers I am specifically referring to Cosina.
> 
> ...



LoL, Derrel, I forgot to qualify my answer but I don’t count all those useless, crappy ole manual focus jobbies that only a stuffy old Landscaper could love!!! LoL
What lenses has Nikon ever made that was faster than 1.4 and was AF?
Only until recently that ML has come into existence have companies made faster than 1.2 AF lenses because all the ML cameras have mounts wide enough, al la Canon!!!
SS


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Jan 11, 2020)

Sharpshooterr said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Ummmm.... lenses faster than Canon? What about Nikon and Leica?? And  Voigtlander ( which is assembled in Japan by Cosina).
> ...


----------



## Derrel (Jan 11, 2020)

Once again the mount with is not the limiting factor in  designing a high-speed lens, it is proven by the many high-speed lenses that are available for the Leica M-mount. 

 Sorry to burst your bubble again. You are of course free to continue deluding yourself if it makes you feel better.

Your allegation that the mount diameter somehow limits the speed of lenses is kind of cute. Lens designs are often made for company bragging rights, both for the company that makes the lens and for users...kind of like big, jacked-up pickup trucks....


----------



## TonyUSA (Jan 11, 2020)

Just pulled the trigger on 1Dx 3 today.  I should have it by next month.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 11, 2020)

TonyUSA said:


> Just pulled the trigger on 1Dx 3 today.  I should have it by next month.



Jealous. Congrats


----------



## TonyUSA (Jan 11, 2020)

ronlane said:


> TonyUSA said:
> 
> 
> > Just pulled the trigger on 1Dx 3 today.  I should have it by next month.
> ...



Thank you.  This is the best price I found and bought some lens from them before.  They are in Canada.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Jan 15, 2020)

TonyUSA said:


> Just pulled the trigger on 1Dx 3 today.  I should have it by next month.


Good for you!!! 
That camera is one awesome piece of machinery!!
If you don’t love it, just send it to me and I’ll find lotsa love for it!!!
SS


----------



## TonyUSA (May 12, 2020)

Finally came in today after been waiting for 4 full months.


----------



## photoflyer (May 12, 2020)

Fantastic.  Hopefully you have good light today.  I remember the first day I had my first L series glass it was rainy.  Sure there is plenty to shoot in the rain but....


----------



## ronlane (May 12, 2020)

Why you showing us pictures of the box??? I know what that loooks like. GET OUT and shoot that monster, be sure to lock up the mirror and spray and pray at 20 fps, just cause you can. lol


----------



## photoflyer (May 12, 2020)

ronlane said:


> Why you showing us pictures of the box??? I know what that loooks like. GET OUT and shoot that monster, be sure to lock up the mirror and spray and pray at 20 fps, just cause you can. lol



Agreed. And isn't it so tough it doesn't even need a box for shipping?


----------



## ronlane (May 12, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Why you showing us pictures of the box??? I know what that loooks like. GET OUT and shoot that monster, be sure to lock up the mirror and spray and pray at 20 fps, just cause you can. lol
> ...



That might have saved you $20-30. lol


----------



## Derrel (May 12, 2020)

" Good things come to those who wait."


----------



## TonyUSA (May 14, 2020)

Finally got the mood to open the box today.


----------



## ronlane (May 15, 2020)

Somebody change his screen name from @TonyUSA to @TonytheTeaser.


----------



## photoflyer (May 15, 2020)

ronlane said:


> Somebody change his screen name from @TonyUSA to @TonytheTeaser.



Yeah.  I don't use the spray and pray technique but the sound of the shutter on one of those is still pretty sexy.  Next he'll attach audio of that...to tease us!


----------



## Soocom1 (May 15, 2020)

Sigh... 
I still miss my old 1Ds. 

Might get one on ebay soon... 
Like Derrel.. Ill have to wait 10 years before I can afford one.


----------



## TonyUSA (May 15, 2020)

ronlane said:


> Somebody change his screen name from @TonyUSA to @TonytheTeaser.





photoflyer said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody change his screen name from @TonyUSA to @TonytheTeaser.
> ...


----------



## ronlane (May 15, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody change his screen name from @TonyUSA to @TonytheTeaser.
> ...



I don't use spray and pray technique either but the time between frames at 20 fps is so much shorter than the 12 fps that I am getting now with the 1Dx mk I. May shoot a lot more images with the III vs the I but chances of getting the peak action is increased as well. (This is my sports side coming out)


----------



## TonyUSA (May 23, 2020)

When mk 3 combined with mk 3 and the result will be .


----------



## beagle100 (May 28, 2020)

^^  nice lens


----------



## ronlane (May 29, 2020)

Alright, I've been nice now it's time to be not nice.

If all you are going to do is take photos of that camera and lens and NOT go outside and shoot with it (grass, trees, birds, dogs, people, ANYTHING) then I'm DM'ing you my address so you can send it to me. I am in the middle of little league baseball here and could put both through the test for the next three weeks. 

Don't worry, I'd send it back to you. (Basically because I don't have the money and am afraid they would count my untimely demise as a covid case when my wife killed me.)


----------



## TonyUSA (May 29, 2020)




----------

